# Gas Powered Tow Behind Aerial Lift



## skyhightree1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone use a Tow behind gas powered aerial lift ? If so is it good bad or just plain ugly? I am thinking of buying one. Can anyone tell me of there experiences with them and recommend a particular brand to purchase ?


----------



## fireman (Sep 8, 2008)

*tow behind*

I would not buy a tow behind they don't hold up.I had one nothing but problems.we just bought a nifty lift sd 50 four wheel drivel diesel it will go anywhere, proportional hydraulics no electrical problems look at the nifty lift web site.need anymore info pm me


----------



## skyhightree1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## 046 (Sep 8, 2008)

there was a nifty 40ft needing a bit of work for $10k on tulsa craigslist a few days ago


----------



## skyhightree1 (Sep 8, 2008)

046 said:


> there was a nifty 40ft needing a bit of work for $10k on tulsa craigslist a few days ago



Thanks but by the time i got it here and paid for the repair im sure I could have one thats operational and can just go to work but thanks for the input..


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 8, 2008)

2005 Genie tz50 (55' working height) towable is what I bought this spring. Very good machine and very very few issues with it. A bit heavy when lawns are soft but still half the weight of a truck. I am able to move mine around yards with my bobcat mt50 mini loader so I can get places other big lifts can't. 

I don't like the fact that it's not overcenter but, I was willing to sacrifice that feature for compactness and ease of maintenance. Other than charging the unit and a bit of grease, there's really no maintenance to do. Mine is equiped with a honda motor also but I never use it - don't need to - it stays charged all day.

Not a perfect machine by any means but a great investment if you want something that's lower maintenance than a big truck and can go places that the big lifts can't. Just don't expect it to operate exactly as a truck boom. There are some gives and some takes. Each has its place in arboriculture and neither is perfect for every situation...


----------



## skyhightree1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Arbor pro. I have found that here in Richmond that theres alot of new homes that the yards are getting smaller and smaller and more and more sod are being used... I still climb and have a climber but I figure since things are getting slower and slower at times if I cant afford to keep my climber on a full time basis then I could easily make the payment on one of these units and the speed of going from one job to the next would be better. Does anyone agree with me on that aspect and reasoning ? Granted its definately only as good as the operator but just thinking ahead incase something goes sour. I don't like to climb as much as I use too it bothers my back for extended periods of time in a tree.


----------



## fireman (Sep 8, 2008)

*lift*

You are correct on your reasoning its good to be versatile with both capebelities.with the nifty sd 50 I can get that lift anywhere with 4 wheel drive it has less psi on the ground its 5ft 3inches wide.It is very fast and safe the bucket is small and sneak in the canopy with no problem. Arbor pro I'm happy you are having luck with your genie I had one same lift had nothing but problems with it almost lost the business because of that lift.good luck


----------



## lxt (Sep 9, 2008)

Skyhigh, whatever your choice just make sure the lift has went through inspections, check out its maint. history, etc... I was looking into the self propelled lifts very seriously however I got so busy this year & my Genie more than earned its keep, Im just going to wait a bit!!

they all have their pros & cons, where im at I have used this particular lift for over 75% of my work this year the other 25% was either climb or drop n leave type work that no lift could get to & I mean no lift!! 

Good luck on your choice, depending on this biz I will in the future get a self propelled or just get out all together, there are so many hacks & Diy`s out there its just crazy & its getting worse!!!


LXT.........


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 9, 2008)

Why did spiderlift pull out of this forum? I came so very close to buying one of those. You guys that have them what do you think of them now?


----------



## skyhightree1 (Sep 9, 2008)

lxt said:


> there are so many hacks & Diy`s out there its just crazy & its getting worse!!!LXT.........



I already am transitioning over I have been doing mostly Excation work and clearing. You are correct..... its getting worse I may have to exit stage left and only do big tree jobs and or storm damage removal.


----------



## fireman (Sep 10, 2008)

*work*

you guys are right about the hacks everyone out of work thinks they can cut trees.we have done 5 removals because the homeowner hired these hacks and called us to finish them because the other guys where way over there heads.ITS BAD but we have a good reputation and all of our work is word of mouth.so far we are hammered with it.keep your heads up it will get better.LXT good to hear you man we have been going crazy come on up brother.


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Sep 10, 2008)

We were considering a biljax 5533 for a while, or a genie tm 64, but went with a truck mounted lift instead.


----------



## PTS (Sep 14, 2008)

The thing to remember is that there is a tool for any job. In a perfect world you will have every tool we need. I'm with Tom (fireman) in that a four wheel drive unit is fast and easy to use. I have three back yard lifs, one is the sd50 Nifty lift and it is great. I also run a four wheel drive Bil-Jax which is a 45 ft unit and about half the price and much lighter. I run a Genie TMZ 50/30 tow behind WHICH IS FOR SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED and is even lighter yet. If you pull this unit around with a utility tractor you can cover more ground faster than a four wheel drive unit especially in locations such as golf courses, and cemetaries. A great machine however they all have their ups and downs. Self propelled is expensive $40,000-$75,000 new. Where as a tow behind is cheaper because you aren't paying for the drive system. The thing that we must remember in the tree business is that no tool is the only solution. The secret is having ones that can be considered a multi tool and one you can keep busy. Take for example a forestry package boom. You have a boom and a chipper truck in one and only one driver. Where a rear mount requires another truck for a chipper. Two trucks make it easier because you can back one into the work area and you don't have to drag the brush as far. I guess what I am getting at is when you are going forward and buying this new piece be sure it is the best option for you and your business and make sure that it works well for the kind of work you do.


----------



## skyhightree1 (Sep 14, 2008)

PTS..You are correct I haven't really been doing much tree work its kinda dead here one ever once in a while but I have been doing alot of excavation work so im torn between a new tow behind lift or a mini excavator with a thumb on it... :censored: i dont know what to do ...


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 14, 2008)

We just got done renting one last week. We climb usually but stack up lift jobs until we have enough to need a lift then rent one. They aren't perfect but get the job done. We keep saying that we should get a bucket truck every time we rent a lift but can't justify having the overhead yet. Renting costs about $1000 per week by the time all is said and done.


----------

